# Německé a české lidové kultury / Německá a česká lidová kultura - Jednotný / množné číslo



## Jagorr

_Německá a česká lidové kultury / Německá a česká lidová kultura.
Toto přísloví, na rozdíl od anglické, francouzské a ruské verzí / verze nedisponuje humoristickou vynalézavostí.
Dále se podíváme na ruský a český jazyk(y).
_
Jak byste to řekli a napsali vy?
Existuje návod k tomu, které číslo se musí správně používat v podobných případéch?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Zdravím Jagorre, jako nerodilý mluvčí bych já řekl:
_Německá a česká lidová kultura_.  Totéž platí v případech_ na rozdíl od anglické, francouzské a ruské verze, dále se podíváme na ruský a český jazyk. _


----------



## bibax

V češtině na rozdíl od ruštiny užíváme číslo jednotné.

_Německá a česká lidové kultury 
Německá a česká lidová kultura _

EM mě předběhl. 

Ještě bych dodal, že pokud by těch lidových kultur bylo v každé zemi více (nebo to tak pisatel zamýšlel, což není vyloučeno), pak by v množném čísle bylo substantivum i všechna adjektiva:

_Německé a české lidové kultury
_
nebo spíše

_Africké a asijské lidové kultury_


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Vy, bibaxi, jako rodilý mluvčí máte k dané problematice o to spolehlivější přínos.


----------



## bibax

Ale zase nad tím musím přemýšlet, protože taková pravidla se běžně formálně neučí. Kdybych se byl neučil rusky, tak bych ani nechápal, jak může někdo takovou otázku vůbec položit (Мартина Хингиc говорит на английском, немецком, французском, чешском *языках* = ... ovládá anglický, německý, francouzský a český *jazyk*).


----------



## Jagorr

Enquiring Mind said:


> Zdravím Jagorre, jako nerodilý mluvčí bych já řekl:
> _Německá a česká lidová kultura_. Totéž platí v případech_ na rozdíl od anglické, francouzské a ruské verze, dále se podíváme na ruský a český jazyk._



Platí totiž jednotné číslo i pro anglický jazyk?



bibax said:


> Ale zase nad tím musím přemýšlet, protože taková pravidla se běžně formálně neučí. Kdybych se byl neučil rusky, tak bych ani nechápal, jak může někdo takovou otázku vůbec položit (Мартина Хингиc говорит на английском, немецком, французском, чешском *языках* = ... ovládá anglický, německý, francouzský a český *jazyk*).



This is precisely whence the feet are growing


----------

